# Rest In Peace Chinga



## Cacowgirl

How awful for both of you-I'm so sorry this happened to you & your beloved horse. Prayers coming your way. RIP Chinga.


----------



## MissingStar

My condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am so sorry!! This is my biggest fear when I administer Penicillin. You got the penicillin in the vein, This happens when do not get it all in the muscle it does something to their heart. My heart goes out to you, but what you described is classic penicillin in the vein.

Who administered the medicine?


----------



## morganarab94

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## waresbear

Oh Maddy, I am so sorry this happened. Hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Your story brought beck memories of the two times it happened to me. 

The first time about 27 years ago, I had an Arab that needed a penn shot 4 times a day, 2 in AM, 2 in PM. When I gave him a shot, I know I assperated the needle, (pulled back the plunger looking to see if blood came back) It was fine no blood. I think when I pushed the plunger down to administer the medicine, I must have nicked a vein, and some medicine went in the vein. He flipped over backward then ran backward around the stall. I ran and called the vet, he was here in 7 mins, I was in the car crying, and by the time the vet went to the horse he was fine.
I did not give a penicillin shot for 20 years.

Second time about 3 years ago. When I started giving shots again, I was so paranoid, I would assparate the needle about every 5 cc's, I think all the moving around of the needle caused it to nick a vein again. This time it was the Clyde, he just ran back about 20 steps around his stall and was okay after that.

I don't mean to make this any harder for you, I told my story that maybe some one will read it and beware that giving a shot is best left to a vet or someone very knowledgeable.

I had given hundreds of shots, and I knew what I was doing. I have never given a penicillin shot since.

*
I am so sorry, I know how much you loved that horse.*


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. Chinga ... I'm so sorry that happened to you. to Chinga!

It's not your fault! This can happen to vets also .... 

*hugs*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oh Maddie, I am so so sorry to hear that. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm so very sorry. Nothing to offer but my condolences.


----------



## tinyliny

I am shocked. What a horrible experience for you. I am so very sorry, dear. So sorry.


----------



## xlionesss

This pains me to read, I'm extremely sorry and wish you ease of pain in your heart. Definitely a terrible thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

This is so tragic, I'm so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

With everything you have going on. I'm so sorry. I don't even have words. Just know that I'm sorry. I really am.


----------



## equiniphile

Maddie, my heart stopped when I read the title. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Critter sitter

With tears in my eyes I want to say how very sorry I am for you and your loss. 
God bless you and keep you


----------



## amp23

My heart sank when I read this. I am so sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine having to go through this. I didn't know something like this could happen when giving penicillin- ya learn something new every day. 

*hugs*
We all know how much you loved Chinga.


----------



## Wallaby

I'm so so sorry Maddie! :hug:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

He truly was the most amazing horse I could have ever wished for, I cannot explain how much it meant to me to own such an incredibly talented and caring horse. He changed my life. I cannot thank our vet enough for everything she did, ensuring he was comfortable and reassuring us that if it was her horse - she too would have done the same thing. 

I do not know how to explain how glad I am to have shared the past five to six years with this horse, he really was the most accident prone horse in the world, but we loved him. I'm so thankful for every opportunity he has allowed me to have and everything that he has taught me. Please all go hug your ponies, and let them know you love them.


----------



## Endiku

My heart aches for you Chinga. You had a beautiful horse and you gave him a wonderful six years of companionship, and I know that in the end, he was grateful to you for knowing that it was time to say goodbye rather than try to force him to survive. Sometimes the bravest, strongest form of love is the one that lets go when it has to, and you definitely have that love.

May Chinga run forever in the grassy pastures past the rainbow bridge, along with the rest of our dearly loved and cherished life companions.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I am so sorry, I know how it feels to loose a friend, we lost Comanche 2-26-10 and I still miss him


.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh my god Maddie I am so sorry...I'm in tears too, Chinga was one of the first forum horses I knew, and I loved watching you two grow closer and be successful with each other. I know how much you loved him, and how much he loved you.

I stared at this thread in complete shock and didn't even realize I was crying until I went to reply.

I offer all my thoughts and condolences, as this was not anyone's fault and there was nothing you could have done. I am glad he is pain free now, and hopefully will tell all other horses you own in the future not to be so accident prone...Silly boy...

I am so, so, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## egrogan

So devastating to hear. I am so sorry.


----------



## Becca93

Oh Maddie - I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, my heart really goes out to you.


----------



## Allison Finch

Rest in peace Chinga. You will always be in our hearts.


----------



## VanillaBean

I am so sorry this happened. He was one of my favorite forum horses, and you two were truly a perfect match.


----------



## NevCowgirl

So very sorry to hear about your loss! Reading the story brought tears to my eyes. Dont ever feel like it was your fault! I believe you did what was right for him, he didnt have to suffer very long from his injuries.


----------



## flytobecat

So sorry for your loss. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Wild Heart

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

You shared an absolutely amazing bond with Chinga and it was always a pleasure to read your updates and see the photos of you both.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thank you everyone. I honestly don't know what the next step is, they came and collected his body early this morning. 

I'm going down to the barn this afternoon, I feel I need to be there. I'm beyond shocked, I never imagined this could happen. It shouldn't have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Tell yourself that there is a horse out there that will come into your life. One that needs you too. Chinga just may have fulfilled his purpose for you and has now made room for your next challenge. Look forward with curiosity....look back with fondness.

Will I ever find a partner like the one I had with my avvie horse? Maybe, maybe not. But I keep looking and experiencing.


----------



## HowClever

So sorry to hear you lost Chinga. Losing a horse is always hard, but losing your heart horse feels like the end of the world. Allow yourself to go through whatever process you need to in order to grieve for him. 

For months after I lost Rex I would go to where he is buried and cry for everything I lost that day. Now I find myself able to go there and smile for the things we shared and the amazing things he taught me to make me a better horseperson. 

My thoughts are with you and I hope once you have taken the time you need to mourn you will be able to look back at what Chinga gave you with the same fondness that I have when I look back on my time with Rex. Not everybody gets to have a truly special horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse

So well said, Allison.

You are a wonderfully talented horsewoman Maddie...Any new horse that comes into your life will be beyond lucky. Chinga will always watch over you.


----------



## Le007

So very sorry about your loss.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thank you all, I went down to the barn this afternoon. Got lots of hugs and a few pony kisses, it wasn't the same as seeing Chinga out in the paddock. If I do get a new horse, I'll be taking my time, but I intend on incorporating the word 'legacy' in Spanish in there. Chinga's name was spanish, it will be his legacy - he taught me so much and deserves to be honored for that.


----------



## CLaPorte432

wow, so sorry to hear this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88

Aww, I'm so sorry!  That's a very hard thing to go through.


----------



## Saranda

How horrible. I am so very sorry for your loss. What happened is heartbreaking... May Chinga forever run in eternally green fields where you will once meet again, when the time comes.


----------



## WhiteHorse

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allison Finch

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thank you all, I went down to the barn this afternoon. Got lots of hugs and a few pony kisses, it wasn't the same as seeing Chinga out in the paddock. If I do get a new horse, I'll be taking my time, but I intend on incorporating the word 'legacy' in Spanish in there. Chinga's name was spanish, it will be his legacy - he taught me so much and deserves to be honored for that.


 

Yes, Chinga is a Spanish word.......but, not exactly a nice one...LOL! But from all of the stories you had of him in the early days, it may have been a good name for him. Luckily, you two ironed out most of those wrinkles.


----------



## Jore

I am so, _so_ sorry for your loss. Reading it brought tears to my eyes, and I have a feeling they will only keep flowing as I type the following out.

I can remember hearing all about Chinga in threads, and I remember hearing of all you went through trying to get him better. 

Just remember that he knew how much you loved him and he loved you back just as much, if not more. Although Indie's death doesn't sound nearly as horrific, losing a horse in such an unexpected, tragic way is never easy to deal with and even now, I'm still struggling with Indie's loss. I can only wish you strength as you try to remember only the good memories, and remember how blessed Chinga was to have you, and how lucky you were to have him.

The next few months are, without a doubt, going to be painstaking and difficult... but I hope that one day, you can give another horse the love and care you gave Chinga. When Indie died, my instructor told me that every horse deserves their own person to love them and told me that one day, she'll lead me to another horse needing my love, which I'm sure Chinga will do for you.

Words are likely of little consolation, but know that everyone here has you in their thoughts, and Indie is probably giving Chinga a grand tour.


----------



## my2geldings

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I honestly cannot explain my emotions right now, tonight I lost my 'heart horse' Chinga, in a freak accident that could have never been expected.
> 
> He has recently had cellulites in his two back legs, being treated with penicillin (the actual antibiotic he has had twice before), when he was given it tonight he had an unforeseen reaction to it. A few moments later he began seizing and collapsing on the ground - unable to stand on he's legs, and flipping over backwards. Crashing into gates & fences. Following this, he went out of control, galloping around, crashing through fences and falling over. When he was finally caught, there was a huge gash on his face. Half his face was missing and he was unable to sustain weight on both his back legs. The vet was immediately contacted, and when she arrived she concluded that the entire side of his face, along with his skull had been shattered - fragments of the bone were already in his brain, suspected breaks in both his back legs & ribs. Along with the mental damage done, all the money and surgery in the world wouldn't have fixed him. We decided to humanly put him to sleep. He went very peacefully, with myself, my family and instructor standing by - telling him how wonderful he was & how perfect of a horse he has been.
> 
> I do not have words to explain what I am feeling, I could not have asked for a better horse to spend the last five years with. I cannot thank him enough. I love you Chinga,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maddie I am so sorry!! I have known you and your horse ever since you joined the forum. We've had a lot of discussions out here, and I had the pleasure to get to know you and that special horse. What a devastating set of news that is. I am sooooo sorry for your loss. 

I hope you are able to heal quickly while Chinga re-unites with many other truly loved horses on the other side of the rainbow.

Lots of love to you Maddie.


----------



## tlkng1

When I lost Paddy last week I kept asking myself how we let ourselves get taken in by these animals. I know it hurts, especially even more so when it it is so sudden and so very unexpected. If they are sick or old we have the time to come to terms with the process and can take our time saying our goodbyes but when it happens so quickly, there just isn't time to adjust. 

My greatest condolences.


----------



## TaMMa89

It's sad to hear about that. My condolences :sad:.


----------



## csimkunas6

So sorry to hear about this! I am heartbroken for you! Have always looked forward to updates, photos, and threads from you and Chinga! So so sorry!


----------



## Corporal

I am so sorry for you. Prayers sent.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am so devastated for you. Chinga was so well loved at HF; we cannot imagine the pain you are experiencing but I hope that you will embrace the times he made you laugh or smile. 

Hugs from your NZ neighbor.


----------



## 2horses

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been reading about you and Chinga's journey together for years. You accomplished so much together.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I freaked out when I read the title...I've seen you all over the forum, I'm so sorry. This truly was a freak accident. RIP Chinga.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thank you all, your support is so warming.


----------



## AngieLee

oh my gosh. i'm crying. I'm so so so so so sorry this happened to both of you!!!! I don't know why this happened,especially since he has had the medication before. I wish I could help in some way. I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I think about you everyday, hope you are doing okay,


----------



## Samstead

I couldn't even read all of your post, that is absolutely heart breaking. My condolences and hugs and thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Samstead

So, I really felt like I should say more and writer in me came through and I wrote poem. If you want to hear/read it it's here and I can post it but I don't want to upset you all over again.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Samstead, yes please. That would be wonderful. 

I cannot explain what it is like waking up every morning and realizing he is no longer around. Little things are more difficult than I would have ever imagined, someone asked to borrow my saddle and I couldn't let them. I feel lke nobody can use it, until I do with a new horse. Even seeing the carrots in the fridge makes me sad!! I've been offered to ride several horses, and I have taken up the opportunity to ride a mare quite similar in looks to him. I'm hoping it will bring some comfort. 

Thankyou to everyone for their support, especially those who have private messaged me expressing their condolences, I'm sorry that I have not replied. I am unable to find the words. I imaged Chinga living out a long and happy retirement on the farm, not it ending like this. Although, he really was the worlds most accident prone horse. It's hard explaining to people what has happened, everyone asks if he was sick. It's horrible. 


He really was the best horse in the whole wide world. He changed my life, he taught me more than I have ever imagined learning from one horse.


----------



## Samstead

let me first say, I haven't been writing for a bit so this may not be so great. 


Chinga
friend, partner, heart horse
he took her further then she ever thought she'd go.
she loved him more then anything
he was her everything

she couldn't comprehend that day
the terror 
confusion
shock
heartbreak
He was at peace when he went
she held him close and whispered "I love you"
he silently whispered back "not as much as I love you"


----------



## Roperchick

I am SO sorry hon. I know how painful it is and just want you to know we're all here for you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thankyou for your lovely poem Samstead. 

I'm going to attempt to actually write something sort of useful about Chinga, please know that the tears still come talking or writing about my beloved horse, so this may be slightly hard to read. I don't think I will ever forget the sight of his face or him throwing himself into many unforgiving objects. I cannot thank those who were there enough for what they did for me and my horse, I remember holding his lead rope and then him just jumping slightly forward. I had thought he spoked at something or another horse had bitten him, it wasn't until he fell to the ground that I realized something was wrong. I probably wouldn't have let him go unless someone had made me. 

I cannot thank my friend enough, you always imagine when these things happen you would be able to react. You probably can, until it's your own horse. Once he had finally stopped, I tried to approach him, I got about a meter away and froze. All I could do was look at him, even though he was so badly injured, he still had his ears forward. He was obviously in shock too. My friend was kind enough to take him, putting him in the round yard. Keeping both him and everybody else safe. 

Everybody kept telling me it was fixable, that the bet was on her way. I wanted to agree with them, and just looking at his face, it probably did look like it was fixable. When Jenna, our vet arrived, she regretfully informed us he wasn't. Hearing those words about a horse your life revolves around is absolutely heart breaking. All I could do was scream and cry, and cry some more. I pulled myself together, knowing I needed to stay calm for Chinga,MIT the tears did not stop. It was almost worse knowing he would be gone soon. 

We had the option to move him to the vet clinic, or put him down there. I decided where he were was mot suitable. We honestly didn't know if he's back legs would handle the float ride, or if he would have another seizure. He didn't deserve it. Where he we he would be more comfortable. I remember the vet asking me if I was ready, every part of me wanted to say no and hold onto him for one more minute. But it wasn't fair to prolong his suffering. He went stubbornly, in true Chinga form. Having to be given two lots of sedation before he laid down. True Chinga form. 

She gave him his injection, and I sat with him, holding his bandaged face, with my coach, mother and vet there as well. We all told him how wonderful of a horse he was and how sorry we were. I meant every word of it, when I first got him I never knew how much he would mean to me. I never knew that I would go through absolutely do much with such an accident prone horse, that I would have to fight for a horses health so much. I cannot thank my family enough for allowing me the chance to own such a beautiful horse. I've said it before, and I will say it again - he truly changed my life, for the best. All the times I've spent wig him, preparing for shows or riding in the rain instead of being with my friends was absolutely worth it. 

I'm not going to lie, he wasn't the most easy horse to train and I wasn't the best trainer - but I feel I truly did bond with my little brown pony. He had such an amazing jump, others say it was difficult to ride, I think it rode like a dream. I guess riding it from the very beginning made me slightly bias. I don't think I will ever forget the feeling of his jump, his gallop, his overly furry ears that he would never let me clip, his awfully flat feed or overly large head. He wasn't the best horse conformation wise, but once you got to know his personality - you never forgot it. 


I love you my little C-beast.


----------



## Surprise 623

People who don't even know you across the world are tearing up for you right now.... I know it sucks but know you aren't alone and we here understand he wasnt "just a horse". Godspeed to green pastures good boy Chinga.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seven Red Roses

I'm so very sorry. Hugs and healing thoughts to you.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Oh my gosh, I am soooo sorry. I know how much you loved your horse. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm very sorry for your loss. :-( Many (((Hugs)))


----------



## Samstead

you're welcome, it's not nearly what he deserved but I felt I should write something and that's what came to me, if I'd messed around with it have been worse. Chinga was one in a million we were all blessed to share your progress.


----------



## kitten_Val

Maddie, I'm so very sorry to hear about Chinga! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## WSArabians

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear this. What an awful experiance. 

((((hugs)))))


----------



## SocietyJoe

I cannot even comprehend how you must be feeling, Chinga was my favorite HF horse, and to read upon his endeavors with you was frustrating and rewarding as we mirrored your emotions. I found this poem that I thought was fitting. 

_"Ill lend you for a little while
My grandest horse, He said,
For you to love while he's alive
And mourn for when he's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months, you see. 
But will you, till I take him back
Take care of him for me?
He'll bring his charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, 
Since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught on earth
I want this horse to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give him your total love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate me when I come
To take him back again?
I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for him
Much sooner then you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand"

_xx


----------



## Ne0n Zero

I'm so sorry *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz

I saw the name of this and froze, you've always been so nice and supportive towards me. You've always been so kind and given advice. I've seen the posts you posted for him and this whole thread made me cry. I'm so sorry this happened to you, You and him never deserved to have to part so soon :'( If you need a friend to talk to I'm always willing to listen.


----------



## Samstead

hey, hun, just thought I'd check in and see how you're doing, I know everybody is still a bit concerned. So are okay? do you want a hug? tea? chocolate? those things generally make me feel better.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I'm doing okay, it is very hard. It was three weeks ago now and to be honest, it doesn't get easier. 

I really don't know what else to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Im sorry we cant find words to help soothe some of the pain. I hope you feel even a hair better than you did a few days ago-much love Madi <3


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Thank you My2Geldings - honestly nothing has changed, I'm just lost for words. 

Thank you for the chat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

I know we do not know each other, but I have always seen you around on the forum. I teared up reading your posts about Chinga and wanted to share this poem with you. A good friend shares it with me when I lost a horse that was very dear to my heart in high school. I hope it manages to bring you the small amount of comfort it brought me. Chinga is always with you, and he will always be by your side and in your heart.

Sending prayers your way as you continue to grieve for him.

*
Where To Bury A Horse
Author Unknown


If you bury him in this spot,
the secret of which you must already have, 
he will come to you when you call,
come to you over the far, dim pastures of death.


And though you ride other living horses through life, 
they shall not shy at him,
nor resent his coming.
For he is yours, and he belongs there. 


People may scoff at you,
who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall, 
who hear no snicker pitched too fine for insensitive ears. 
People who may never really love a horse.


Smile at them then,
for you shall know something that is hidden from them 
and which is well worth the knowing
The one place to bury a horse...is in the heart of his master.
*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hi guys, I'm abandoning this thread and the Forum for a while (will still respond to Private Messags/Facebook), but it's all just very hard to read.

Thank you all for your support, Maddie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Hope the break allows you to heal. Make sure to come when you're ready.


----------



## Samstead

wow, crazy that it's been more than a year already. I still tear up when i think of Chinga. He was an amazing horse and so well loved. Run free, Chinga run free.


----------

